# Copy of Agreement & Expenses



## Hoffnung10 (Jun 18, 2010)

Has anyone got a copy of a surrogacy agreement and/or an expenses schedule that they wouldn't mind me looking at? Im looking at drafting something up before I start speaking to IP's so that I am prepared.
Please feel free to PM me if you dont want to post it on the board and to also black out any personal details.
I cant seem to find anything on the net.

Thanks so much in advance


----------



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

I have a draft copy of an agreemnet you can have a look at.
PM me your email address and i will forward it it you.

Craig x


----------

